# DDR 3 oder DDR 4?



## Majotiger (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC kaufen.
Ich brauche deshalb Hilfe bei der Entscheidung zwischen DDR 3 und DDR 4. Zahlt es sich generell aus DDR 4 zu kaufen?
Ich habe mir zwei PCs zusammengestellt. Würdet ihr mir eher einen mit einer GTX 980ti + DDR 4 oder einen mit GTX Titan + DDR 3 empfehlen ?

mfg
Majotiger


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Auf keinen Fall die Titan nehmen, die ist einfach nur teuer. Selbst die 980 Ti ist sehr sehr fraglich bei Preis-Leistung. Die ist zwar 30-40% schneller als eine GTX 970 / R9 390, aber kostet dafür auch das Doppelte, und die Karten für 300-350€ sind ja auch schon Top.

Wegen DDR3 und 4: DDRF4 bringt Dir bislang keinen Vorteil, das kannst du daran sehen, dass ein Skylke Core i5/i7 nicht schneller ist als ein Haswell i5/i5 bei gleichem Takt. WÄRE DDR4 schneller, dann müsste es ja allein deswegen schon einen Vorsprung für Skylake geben. Der schnelle Takt wird halt auch vom schlechteren CL-Wert wieder relativiert, und so oder so ist halt auch schon DDR3-RAM so schnell, dass eine CPU dessen Schnelligkeit nur in ganz wenigen Anwendungen nutzen kann. 

Die Frage wäre eher, welche CPUs du im Sinn hast.


----------



## Majotiger (19. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antwort  

Ja dachte mir halt dass eine Titan oder GTX 980ti auf die Zukunft gesehen die beste Wahl ist. Sie ist zwar momentan sehr teuer und hat Leistung die man gar nicht braucht aber ich möchte halt einen PC der auch in den nächsten Jahren noch alles auf Highest Settings schafft ohne dass ich dauernd aufrüsten muss. Bei einer GTX 970 bin ich mir nicht sicher wie lange die noch gut läuft.

Habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von CPU. Bis jetzt habe ich bei Angeboten meistens einen i7 k und manchmal i5 k dabei gehabt.

Vielleicht hättest du ja auch eine PC Empfehlung für mich? Budget ist um die 2000. Wenns etwas drüber ist, ist auch nicht so schlimm. Und wenns billiger geht bin ich natürlich auch glücklich


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Majotiger schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> 
> Ja dachte mir halt dass eine Titan oder GTX 980ti auf die Zukunft gesehen die beste Wahl ist. Sie ist zwar momentan sehr teuer und hat Leistung die man gar nicht braucht aber ich möchte halt einen PC der auch in den nächsten Jahren noch alles auf Highest Settings schafft ohne dass ich dauernd aufrüsten muss. Bei einer GTX 970 bin ich mir nicht sicher wie lange die noch gut läuft.


 ich sag mal so: ne GTX 970 reicht für maximale Details noch eine Weile aus, außer vlt ein Hersteller bringt einen SEHR anfordernden Ultra-Modus in ein Spiel, aber da würde ich mich nicht kirre machen lassen, weil das oft nur als Demo-Zweck gedacht ist um zu zeigen, wie ach so toll die Engine ist - das sieht beim Spielen aber nicht merkbar besser als "nur" eine Detailstufe "sehr hoch" aus.  Klar "reicht" die GTX 980 Ti dann länger, ABER: wenn die zB 3 Jahre reichen sollte, ist das schön und gut, aber wenn du ne GTX 970 holst und "schon" nach 1,5-2 Jahren ne neue brauchst, bekommst du dann für die gesparten 350€ sicher ne Karte, die schon stärker als eine GTX 980 Ti ist, UND bekommst für die alte GTX 970 dann ja auch noch gutes Geld. Kurz: ne sehr teure Karte zu kaufen, nur um sich 1x nachrüsten zu sparen, lohnt sich nicht. Eine Grafikkarte ist ja auch ohne nennenswerten Aufwand auswechselbar. Wenn es jetzt um ne CPU/Mainbaord ginge, wo man alles ausbauen müsste und Windows neu drauf: okay.... aber bei ner Grafikkarte lieber 2x "Oberklasse" als 1x "Highend", außer du brauchst definitiv schon jetzt Highend, zb weil du in 4k spielen willst. 



> Vielleicht hättest du ja auch eine PC Empfehlung für mich? Budget ist um die 2000. Wenns etwas drüber ist, ist auch nicht so schlimm. Und wenns billiger geht bin ich natürlich auch glücklich


  also, an sich ist es am besten, wenn ich Dir 3 Varianten als Basis nenne ohne Grafikkarte, und zwar alles CPUs mit 8 "Threads", also quasi 8Kern-CPUs:

1) die beste Variante bei Preis-Leistung wäre ein Xeon E3-1231 v3, der ist wie ein i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Kostet aber nur 260€, ca 50-70€ Ersparnis. Mainboard 70-100€ mit H97-Chipsatz, 2x8 GB DDR3-1600-RAM für 80€ , ein Kühler für leisen Betrieb 20-30€, solides Gehäuse 50-80€, gutes Netzteil 60-80€, SSD mit 240-256GB ca 90€, oder auch direkt 480-512GB ca 140-150€, ne Festplatte mit 1000GB für 50€ oder 2000GB für 70€, DVD-Laufwerk. Dann bist du bei ca 750-850€ ohne Grafikarte und hast eine sehr gute CPU und Basis. 

2) quasi genau das gleiche nehmen, nur beim Board eines mit Z97-Chipsatz für 120-140€, als CPU einen i7-4790K für 350€ und einen besseren Kühler für 50€. Das kostet ca 150€ mehr, dafür hast du beim Prozessor mehr Takt (4GHz statt 3,4 GHz), was DERZEIT nicht viel bringt, aber für später ein Vorteil sein kann, zudem kannst du den 4790K auch noch sehr leicht übertakten, dafür kostet das passende Board halt auch noch was mehr. Da bist du also dann bei 900-1000€

3) die neueste Plattform Skylake nehmen, da ist das ebenfalls übertaktbare Pendant zum 4790K der i7-6700k. Beim Board dann auf Z170-Chipsatz achten, und beim RAM nimmst du DDR4-2400. Ebenso wie beim 4790K auch einen Kühler für eher 50€. Vorteil Skylake: es gibt ein paar "storage"-Features, die vlt interessant sind: M.2-SSDs zB, das sind SSDs in Form einer kleinen Steckkarte, und diese SSD können bis zu 4-5x schneller lesen als Sata-SSDs - sind aber derzeit ca doppelt so teuer, und es wird noch lange dauern, bis die auch zu einem Massenprodukt wie normale SSDs werden, da in Relation zu PCs/Notebooks mit SATA es nur eine verschwindend geringe Zahl an PCs/Notebooks mit schnellem M.2 gibt - kann sogar sein, dass es M.2 in 2 Jahren gar nicht mehr gibt, weil "alle" eher für SATA kaufen. Und du hast USB3.1 ab Werk, was für SEHR schnelle externe Laufwerke ein Vorteil sein, aber das könnte man auch als Steckkarte bei einem PC nachrüsten, der nur 3.0 hat. Eine Zusammenstellung mit Skylake i7-6700k ist halt aktuell ca 40-60€ teurer als eine mit dem 4790K. Du zahlst also eher 950-1050€.

Und ob du  dann eine GTX 970 nimmst oder doch eine GTX 980 Ti, kannst du dann selber entscheiden. Mit ner GTX 970 kommst du halt je nach dem, welche der drei Basis-Vorschläge du nimmst, bei um die 1100-1400€ raus, mit der GTX 980 Ti bei 1450-1750€.


Ich weiß nicht, ob du solche PCs komplett findest, aber es gibt auch Shops, die dir nen PC zusammenbauen. hardwareversand zb für 30€ (aktuell sogar nur für 10€), mindfactory, alternate und caseking eher für 100€. Oder auch selber bauen vlt mit einem Freund, der sich ein wenig auskennt. Mit Tutorials ist das aber nicht schwer - wer einen Ikea-Schrank zusammenbauen kann, der kann auch nen PC zusammenbauen


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Ok danke nochmal für die ganze Hilfe. Hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen den PC selber zu bauen und die Teile bei Amazon zu bestellen (dann kann ich sie wieder zurücksenden falls was nicht geht  )
Soweit bin ich eigentlich bei der Auswahl auf keine Probleme gestoßen. Eine etwas speziellere Frage hätte ich noch. Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse 5 Lüfter drin. (Zwei davon sind von der Wasserkühlung). Mein Mainboard hat jedoch nur Anschlüsse für 4 Chassis Fans. Jetzt würde es mich interessieren ob es ein Problem darstellt wenn ich einen der beiden Radiatoren Lüfter einfach in den Anschluss für den Optionalen CPU Lüfter stecke ?
Sollte ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein ?

PS: Ich weiß, die Frage gehört nicht in dieses Thema aber wenn wir schon dabei sind..


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

Ich würde eher mal überlegen, 2-3 Lüfter rauszunehmen. 5 Lüfter braucht man für moderne Hardware nie und nimmer, erst recht nicht, wenn du sogar ne WaKü mitnutzt. Ist die dann für die CPU? Ansonsten kannst du aber auch per Adapter einen Lüfter direkt an einem freien Stromstecker vom Netzteil anschließen. Der Läuft dann halt immer gleichschnell, wobei du per Adapter oder "Bastelarbeit" den auch auf 5 oder 7 Volt statt 12 Volt trimmen kannst, so dass der langsamer läuft.


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Naja 3 Lüfter sind von Werk im Gehäuse verbaut und die ungenutzt lassen wäre auch blöd. Ja die WaKü ist für CPU. Direkt ans Netzteil möchte ich nicht weil eben wie du schon gesagt hast der dann immer gleich schnell läuft. Und so gut kenn ich mich auch nicht aus dass ich das mit basteln schaff  Lüftersteuerung einzubauen wäre ja für 1 Lüfter auch sinnlos.
Ich weiß auch nicht aber wenn die Lüfter schon dabei sind möchte ich sie auch irgendwie verbauen. Das müsste doch mit dem opt. CPU Anschluss funktionieren?


----------



## Golgomaph (21. Januar 2016)

Jup das sollte funktionieren, wenn die Wasserkühlung zwei Lüfter besitzt könntest du nach Lust/Laune auch einen Y-Adapter, also einen Splitter  des 3-Pin-Kabels, dazukaufen, dann würden beide Wasserkühlungs-Fan´s von der CPU-Temperatur abhängig geregelt werden .. wäre aber an sich nichts als Spielerei .. ich steh auf sowas ^^


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Ok danke ich werde es wahrscheinlich so versuchen 
Bei einem Y-Adapter bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Hab den zwar schon gesehen aber hab irgendwo gelesen dass das dann die Steuerung überfordert und somit beide nicht mehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## Golgomaph (21. Januar 2016)

Die Steuerung? Vom Mainboard oder was? Also ich weiß nicht ob das irgendwelche besonderen Lüfter an der WaKü sind aber einen Y-Adapter habe ich bei mir auch verbaut und dass funktioniert alles tadellos. Klar, zwei Lüfter ziehen mehr Saft als einer, zwei stellen da aber eigentlicih kein Problem dar.

Aber bist du sicher dass dein MB nicht vielleicht sogar zwei CPU-FAN-Anschlüsse besitzt?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

Majotiger schrieb:


> Naja 3 Lüfter sind von Werk im Gehäuse verbaut und die ungenutzt lassen wäre auch blöd. Ja die WaKü ist für CPU. Direkt ans Netzteil möchte ich nicht weil eben wie du schon gesagt hast der dann immer gleich schnell läuft. Und so gut kenn ich mich auch nicht aus dass ich das mit basteln schaff  Lüftersteuerung einzubauen wäre ja für 1 Lüfter auch sinnlos.
> Ich weiß auch nicht aber wenn die Lüfter schon dabei sind möchte ich sie auch irgendwie verbauen. Das müsste doch mit dem opt. CPU Anschluss funktionieren?


 und bei der WaKü brauchen beide Lüfter nen eigenen Anschluss? ^^ ich hätte gedacht, dass die Wakü halt EINEN Stecker hat für Strom, der Pumpe UND Lüfter versorgt...   ich würde aber trotzdem überlegen, einen der Lüfter im Zweifel rauszunehmen. Die drei vorinstallierten Lüfter sind ja sicher eher für den Normaluser mit Boxed-CPU-Lüfter gedacht  

Oder du nimmst halt ein passendes Board - das GA-H97-D3H (nicht  das HD3) hat 4x Lüfteranschluss 4Pin (da gehen auch 3Pin dran) plus einen CPU-Lüfteranschluss.

Oder das MSI hier MSI B85-G43 (7816-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch das MSI B85-G43 Gaming (7816-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat 2x CPU-4Pin plus 3x 4Pin, da kannst du dann "sogar" beide WaKü-Lüfter offiziell als CPU-Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## Typhalt (21. Januar 2016)

Majotiger schrieb:


> Ok danke nochmal für die ganze Hilfe. Hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen den PC selber zu bauen und die Teile bei Amazon zu bestellen (dann kann ich sie wieder zurücksenden falls was nicht geht  )
> Soweit bin ich eigentlich bei der Auswahl auf keine Probleme gestoßen. Eine etwas speziellere Frage hätte ich noch. Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse 5 Lüfter drin. (Zwei davon sind von der Wasserkühlung). Mein Mainboard hat jedoch nur Anschlüsse für 4 Chassis Fans. Jetzt würde es mich interessieren ob es ein Problem darstellt wenn ich einen der beiden Radiatoren Lüfter einfach in den Anschluss für den Optionalen CPU Lüfter stecke ?
> Sollte ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein ?
> 
> PS: Ich weiß, die Frage gehört nicht in dieses Thema aber wenn wir schon dabei sind..



Also ich würde mir des mal mit Amazon überlegen, die sind meistens viel teurer als z.B. Mindfactory, Hardwareversand und der gleichen und da kannst du teile auch problemlos zurück schicken, falls eins defekt bei dir ankommt


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Die Steuerung? Vom Mainboard oder was? Also ich weiß nicht ob das irgendwelche besonderen Lüfter an der WaKü sind aber einen Y-Adapter habe ich bei mir auch verbaut und dass funktioniert alles tadellos. Klar, zwei Lüfter ziehen mehr Saft als einer, zwei stellen da aber eigentlicih kein Problem dar.
> 
> Aber bist du sicher dass dein MB nicht vielleicht sogar zwei CPU-FAN-Anschlüsse besitzt?



Ja es besitzt schon 2. Der eine ist halt der optionale  Ich probiers mal mit dem Y-Adapter


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und bei der WaKü brauchen beide Lüfter nen eigenen Anschluss? ^^ ich hätte gedacht, dass die Wakü halt EINEN Stecker hat für Strom, der Pumpe UND Lüfter versorgt...   ich würde aber trotzdem überlegen, einen der Lüfter im Zweifel rauszunehmen. Die drei vorinstallierten Lüfter sind ja sicher eher für den Normaluser mit Boxed-CPU-Lüfter gedacht
> 
> Oder du nimmst halt ein passendes Board - das GA-H97-D3H (nicht  das HD3) hat 4x Lüfteranschluss 4Pin (da gehen auch 3Pin dran) plus einen CPU-Lüfteranschluss.
> 
> Oder das MSI hier MSI B85-G43 (7816-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch das MSI B85-G43 Gaming (7816-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat 2x CPU-4Pin plus 3x 4Pin, da kannst du dann "sogar" beide WaKü-Lüfter offiziell als CPU-Lüfter anschließen.



Mein Mainboard hat ja 4x Lüfteranschluss und 1 CPU Anschluss.
Die WaKü (warum auch immer ?) braucht jedoch für beide Lüfter einen eigenen Anschluss und die Pumpe muss auch noch extra an einen CPU Lüfteranschluss. Ich probiers mal mit dem Y-Adapter und ansonsten Lüftersteuerung oder Ausbau von einem Lüfter.

Bei mir stellt sich gerade eher die Frage ob ich die WaKü überhaupt auf meinem Sockel anschließen kann. Es ist die Hydro Series™ H110i GT 280mm Extreme Performance und bei Amazon ist der 1151 Sockel nicht dabei; auf der Website von Corsair jedoch schon.


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir des mal mit Amazon überlegen, die sind meistens viel teurer als z.B. Mindfactory, Hardwareversand und der gleichen und da kannst du teile auch problemlos zurück schicken, falls eins defekt bei dir ankommt



Ja danke ich werds mir dort auch noch mal anschauen aber bei Amazon weiß ich halt dass der Service top ist. Sprich 30 Tage Rückgabe (falls irgendein Teil nicht passen sollte oder ich doch zu dumm für den Zusammenbau bin ;D )
Auch Garantiefall ist über Amazon immer sehr leicht zu klären.

PS: Sry für 3 Posts aber ich weiß nicht wie man 3 Zitate in einem macht


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

Majotiger schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard hat ja 4x Lüfteranschluss und 1 CPU Anschluss.
> Die WaKü (warum auch immer ?) braucht jedoch für beide Lüfter einen eigenen Anschluss und die Pumpe muss auch noch extra an einen CPU Lüfteranschluss. Ich probiers mal mit dem Y-Adapter und ansonsten Lüftersteuerung oder Ausbau von einem Lüfter.
> 
> Bei mir stellt sich gerade eher die Frage ob ich die WaKü überhaupt auf meinem Sockel anschließen kann. Es ist die Hydro Series™ H110i GT 280mm Extreme Performance und bei Amazon ist der 1151 Sockel nicht dabei; auf der Website von Corsair jedoch schon.


  Also, welchen Sockel hast du denn aktuell, und was für Sockel stehen bei der Version dabei, die du hast? Der 1155 und 1150 wäre nämlich identisch zum 1151, was die Montage angeht. Und willst du nun 1150 oder 1151 nehmen? HAST du schon ein neues Board, oder wie?

 Wegen Rücksendung&co: ist halt die Frage... du zahlst am Ende bei Amazon halt ggf SO viel mehr, dass du sogar dann, FALLS du bei einem anderen Shop kaufst und der dann bei einer Reklamation bocken SOLLTE, das betreffende Teil neu kaufen könntest und immer noch weniger als bei Amazon bezahlt hast, wenn es nicht grad CPU oder Graka defekt sind   aber ein Defekt, der nicht schon direkt nach Kauf und gleichzeitig trotzdem innerhalb der Gewährleistung auftritt, ist extrem selten. Entweder ne Graka ist schon bei Kauf nicht okay, oder die geht nach 3-4 Jahren kaputt, oder "nie"...  und was den normalen Widerruf angeht, also wegen "Nichtgefallen" zurücksenden, bieten auch andere oft 30 Tage an UND sind auch schnell und seriös.

 Je nach Preisdifferenz würde ich da also trotzdem nicht unbedingt auf Amazon festlegen, und wenn es nicht auch wirklich "Verkauf und Versand von Amazon" ist, wäre ohnehin nicht der Service von Amazon zuständig.  Grad bei Hardware hast du nämlich bei Amazon oft Hardware, die von Amazon lediglich versendet wird, aber Reklamation&co macht der Anbieter, der als Verkäufer drinsteht, oder aber auch sowieso Verkauf UND Versand von einem anderen Shop, der nur bei Amazon auftritt


----------



## Majotiger (21. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, welchen Sockel hast du denn aktuell, und was für Sockel stehen bei der Version dabei, die du hast? Der 1155 und 1150 wäre nämlich identisch zum 1151, was die Montage angeht. Und willst du nun 1150 oder 1151 nehmen? HAST du schon ein neues Board, oder wie?
> 
> Wegen Rücksendung&co: ist halt die Frage... du zahlst am Ende bei Amazon halt ggf SO viel mehr, dass du sogar dann, FALLS du bei einem anderen Shop kaufst und der dann bei einer Reklamation bocken SOLLTE, das betreffende Teil neu kaufen könntest und immer noch weniger als bei Amazon bezahlt hast, wenn es nicht grad CPU oder Graka defekt sind   aber ein Defekt, der nicht schon direkt nach Kauf und gleichzeitig trotzdem innerhalb der Gewährleistung auftritt, ist extrem selten. Entweder ne Graka ist schon bei Kauf nicht okay, oder die geht nach 3-4 Jahren kaputt, oder "nie"...  und was den normalen Widerruf angeht, also wegen "Nichtgefallen" zurücksenden, bieten auch andere oft 30 Tage an UND sind auch schnell und seriös.
> 
> Je nach Preisdifferenz würde ich da also trotzdem nicht unbedingt auf Amazon festlegen, und wenn es nicht auch wirklich "Verkauf und Versand von Amazon" ist, wäre ohnehin nicht der Service von Amazon zuständig.  Grad bei Hardware hast du nämlich bei Amazon oft Hardware, die von Amazon lediglich versendet wird, aber Reklamation&co macht der Anbieter, der als Verkäufer drinsteht, oder aber auch sowieso Verkauf UND Versand von einem anderen Shop, der nur bei Amazon auftritt



Ich habe mir einen 1151 Sockel ausgesucht. Den möchte ich jetzt nur wegen der WaKü nicht verwerfen weil ich mich lange informiert habe welches Mainboard  für mich am Besten ist. In der Beschreibung der WaKü ist dieser jedoch "nur" auf der Corsair Website angegeben, auf externen Websiten nicht. Aber wenn 1150 und 1151 von der Montage her gleich sind sollte das ja passen.

Ja ich habe jetzt mal die gleichen Teile bei Hardwareversand herausgesucht und dort kommt mir das ganze komischerweise nicht mal 50 euro billiger. Dann noch Versand (der bei Amazon ja gratis ist) und es kostet auf beiden Seiten wahrscheinlich gleich viel.
Alle Komponenten die ich bei Amazon ausgesucht habe werden auch direkt von Amazon versendet


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

Majotiger schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen 1151 Sockel ausgesucht. Den möchte ich jetzt nur wegen der WaKü nicht verwerfen weil ich mich lange informiert habe welches Mainboard  für mich am Besten ist. In der Beschreibung der WaKü ist dieser jedoch "nur" auf der Corsair Website angegeben, auf externen Websiten nicht. Aber wenn 1150 und 1151 von der Montage her gleich sind sollte das ja passen.
> 
> Ja ich habe jetzt mal die gleichen Teile bei Hardwareversand herausgesucht und dort kommt mir das ganze komischerweise nicht mal 50 euro billiger. Dann noch Versand (der bei Amazon ja gratis ist) und es kostet auf beiden Seiten wahrscheinlich gleich viel.
> Alle Komponenten die ich bei Amazon ausgesucht habe werden auch direkt von Amazon versendet


  bei hardwareversand müsstest du alle Teile über den Preisvergleich raussuchen, die sind direkt im Shop ca 10% teurer. Aber wie gesagt: wenn es doch nicht viel teurer ist, bestell ruhig bei Amazon. Du kannst aber auch das eine dort, das andere dort bestellen - zB wenn jetzt das meiste nur 5€ Unterschied hat, aber die Grafikkarte gleich 40€. dann halt die Karte doch woanders ordern. 


und wegen der WaKü: hier steht auch Sockel 1151 mit drin Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Und wenn ich den Test hier lese Corsair Hydro H110i GT - AiO-Wasserkühlung im Test - Impressionen (Seite 6) - HT4U.net , dann hab ich das Gefühl, dass du den Kühler falsch installiert hast:  laut Text hat der Kühler selbst zwei 4Pin-Anschlüsse, an die die Lüfter drankommen. Zitat "_Darüber hinaus gibt es zwei 4-Pin-PWM-Anschlüsse, *an welche die beiden 140-mm-Lüfter anzuschließen sind*, welche dann über die integrierte Elektronik geregelt werden_."   und in der Anleitung   http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/cooling/H110i_GTX_QSG.pdf steht (Punkt 5)  "schließen Sie die Lüfter... *an der Pumpe *an."  Und ALLES zusammen wird dann nur über EINEN Sata-Stromstecker versorgt - du musst also die Lüfter gar nicht am Board anschließen, im Gegenteil: die Elektronik des Kühlers regelt die Lüfter ...  und der eine Anschluss vom Kühler mit 3Pins, den man aufs Board stecken kann, ist nur zur Überwachung der Pumpe, nicht für den Strom da.


----------

